# Ver Am I



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 2, 2014)

I's very new here. Dis hoomans took me from my cage wit my sistwer and now I's in this wood box wit deese hoomans looking at me! HELP! Ver Am I!


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 2, 2014)

I you in a box that takes you to a new home? Maybe you's in a bunny maze or maybe that's just your new resting pen and the hoomans is gonna let you out to play when you gets comfy there. Maybe you's tryinf out a new nest box for the hoomans to see if you like it?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh noes! I tinks yur hoomans mite be taking yous to a VEWY SCAWY WHITE PWACE wif an evil masked man who will do unspeakble tings to yur neder regions! Da last tyme dat happened to me I woked up wivout my *ahem* boy parts! I tries to hide it but it stiw makes me sads. 

Be afwaid, be vewy AFWAID!


----------



## hvanwyk28 (Mar 2, 2014)

Dis jus happnd ta me! Dey put me in a box, drove me som where and dropped me off. Dey picked me up a cupple hours later with my parts missing!!!! I'm still recovering. Dey give me medicine a bunch a times durin the day!


----------



## pani (Mar 2, 2014)

My mama did that for me as well! It was scary but I am okay now. Now I get to play all the time with Clementine!

~ Felix


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 3, 2014)

I's a little girl and new here. My name is Seffie. Dey put me in a pink box and drove me around for 1 1/2 hours. Den dey open de cage and took my wool. It was stuck in balls.Den dey put me in a wood box. Dis is my new home dey say. I's bery scared. Der is nother bunny he came to say Hi but I tink he wants to do naughty tings wit me and I's a little girl. De Hoomans just let him smell thru my cage to say if I's not scurred. But I did get what dey call toys. I's never had dis jingly thing on 2 sides and a bar in da middle. Den dey gave me a paper ball and a stuffed star. I don't know what to do wit them. Plus Dey scared me wit a purple container I's was scared so they switched it wit a smaller one and it has hay in it. Dey keep looking at me and den dey cut a bit more of my wool. I's don't know if I's like it here yet.


----------



## BlueMoods (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, dat all sounds good to me. You's got wooly fur and it's all balled up so the hoomans gots to get them balls off you sos they don't get bad and hurt your skin. They's giving you toys and yous supposed to chew on them, push tems wif your nose or do what you want to them things. They gives you hay sos you can eat it cuz eating hay makes out bellies feel good.

I fink them hoomans gived you a box wif not food in it too but, it gots some other kind of stuff. You's supposed to use the bafroom in dat one. 

When I first gots here they was four other bunnies what kept sniffing me through the wire. I was scared and confused too but then I stopped being scared of them and now we plays together. My hoomans gived me all kinds of new things, toys and boxes and hay and even stuffs they told me to eat that wasn't like anything I ate before. I didn't want ot play or eat the funny soft stuffs or get in da boxes at first but, then I did and it made the hoomans happy so, I did it again. Now if the hoomans gives me a new thing I sniff it and if it smells good, I tries to eat it, if it not smells like food, I tries to move it or lay on it to see if it feels good. The hoomans smiles and likes that. When they smiles, I gets petted and I gets to run all over this big hooman house.

Let your new hoomans get them fur balls off you and tells them not to go to fast but, you's will try to figure out the new things. I think in a month yous will like it there.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 3, 2014)

I's got treats today! I gots this red thing I tink it called a strawberry. I also got a little tree branch and a carrot. I's like that. I's ran around the floor a little bit. I's let the hooman brush me. But I's no like my face being touched. I's finally peed. I's was so scared. But once I's was on the floor I's played wit some of dem boxes. I's like those. And paper I's like paper. I's peed in the box too. But I's got my hay wet. I's think it might be good here. I's went in the batroom too. I's like it behind the toilet. It's qwiet der. Maybe's I's like it here.


----------



## pani (Mar 4, 2014)

Mama let us have TEENY TINY bites of strawberry once! It is so yummy!! You must have found a real nice home for them to let you eat strawberry. Make sure they give you lots of nummy fruits so you can find out what your favourite is!

Did the other bunny you saw come say hi again yet? When I first met Felix he jumped on my back and wiggled a lot!! Mama pulled him off because he kept doing it! Now we get along, and he doesn't do that to me anymore. Phew!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 4, 2014)

Strawbooby kinda weird, but not as weird as grapes. Wuv nanners!!!!!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 5, 2014)

pani said:


> Did the other bunny you saw come say hi again yet? When I first met Felix he jumped on my back and wiggled a lot!! Mama pulled him off because he kept doing it! Now we get along, and he doesn't do that to me anymore. Phew!
> 
> ~ Clementine


De hoomans no let us get close as I's all girl.And hims all boy. I wuv strwaberries. Them good. I's like cawats too but de hoomans no let me have lots. De hoomans said de get me cilantro soon. I's would like some oder food.


----------



## pani (Mar 5, 2014)

Tell dem to let you try nanners! I haven't had them yet but all the other bunnies say they are SO GOOD!

~ Clementine


----------



## bunnyman666 (Mar 5, 2014)

pani said:


> Tell dem to let you try nanners! I haven't had them yet but all the other bunnies say they are SO GOOD!
> 
> ~ Clementine



Daddy and I had a nanner this morning :heart:


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Mar 7, 2014)

Die Hooman mom she let me have cabbage yesterday and today plus a wittle strawbewwy. YUM! I's also got anoder carrot. Just little bit but mmm good. Next moms say I's can get cilantro. Mason he wuvs it. Its hims favewit tweat. But mes I love strawbewwies. Soon moms get me a nanner to try. Alweady went to the store today. And she didn't get me wun.But maybes she will. I's like the bed though. The hoomans mom let me on the bed. I's liked it and wasn't as scarred.


----------

